# starting my egg sharing journey.



## butterfly2016 (Feb 15, 2016)

Hello

Myself and my husband are about to embark on our egg sharing journey. We have been matched and are waiting to start treatment. This is my first time going through ivf and I was wondering if anyone else is going through egg sharing or ivf to give some advice on what to expect and maybe even some tips to make things easier I. E. After egg collection. I would live to meet and chat with people who have/are going through egg sharing.

Thanks for reading xxx


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Butterfly

There are loads and loads of us egg sharers in the egg sharing friends thread - come join us in there!


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

yes butterfly i woudl second what polita says - we are a friendly and active group over on the egg sharing friends and it would be great for you to join us


----------

